# [SOLVED] Webcam stopped working



## elsheepo (May 14, 2011)

My webcam recently stopped working. I have no idea whats happened, I've tried downloading drivers from HP and they just say no webcam is present.

It's a built in webcam, if that helps.

Any info you need to help me fix just ask because I don't know what to give.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Webcam stopped working*

Sounds like the webcam itself has developed a hardware fault if the driver can't detect it.
Not much you can do about that I'm afraid.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Webcam stopped working*

It just occured to me, are you sure it was the _driver_ you downloaded?
With some built-in webcams the _driver_ & the webcam _application software_ are two separate downloads. You may have downloaded the webcam's application software but not the actual driver. 

If that's the case, the application software won't be able to detect the camera because the driver is missing.

Please check the HP downloads page for your model again and make sure it was the driver that you downloaded.

I would check it for you but I don't know which HP model you have or which HP regional website you used (ie UK or USA).


----------



## elsheepo (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Webcam stopped working*

My model is hp g70-105ea notebook.

The page I downloaded from was Software & Driver Downloads HP G70-105EA Notebook PC - HP technical support (Ireland - English) not sure which region it has me in.

Turns out I downloaded software, I think.

If there is a IE page thats what I probably would be on if not then it was the UK they put me on.

If you can give me anymore help, I can't seem to find drivers for it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Webcam stopped working*

https://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3829613

Is the cam listed in Device Manager? If not (and based on your description of the error it isn't), the cam is likely faulty. Windows cannot load drivers for hardware that is not detected. And if the hardware is not detected, it's a hardware issue, not a Windows/driver issue.


----------



## elsheepo (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Webcam stopped working*

Looks like its a hardware fault.

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## vondasherenow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Webcam stopped working*



Dogg said:


> https://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3829613
> 
> Is the cam listed in Device Manager? If not (and based on your description of the error it isn't), the cam is likely faulty. Windows cannot load drivers for hardware that is not detected. And if the hardware is not detected, it's a hardware issue, not a Windows/driver issue.


:flowers:

My friend just had this problem and I remoted into her computer yesterday and I agree with you. Thanks for your response to this issue.


----------

